# fiber makes gas/cramps worse?



## k9dawn (Mar 29, 2003)

I have had IBS-D for many, many years. Over time it seems to be getting worse. Also having anxiety/panic with the IBS creates a vicious circle. I currently take Bentyl,with Levsin when needed for the cramps,along with Imodium when the D starts. Several times in the past,and for the past two weeks I have tried using fiber supplements. Metamucil,Citrocel, now Phillips Fiber tabs [only take 1 a day] No matter what I use, my BMs are more solid and no real D, but the gas and cramps are more often and sometimes more severe than the regular cramps and pain from a D attack. Just wondering, is there times that fiber supplements just cant be tolerated?Have started taking Seacure,in hopes of relief. Have only taken that for a few days, and no real obvious reduction of symptoms, but my abdomen feels a little less tense.Thanks, I happened across your website,and find a lot of good information


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

I dutifully took fiber for years, even though I felt it aggravated my condition. I understand now that fiber can aggravate some people. I have tried to go back on it a few times now, and each time I do, even if it is a tiny dose, I bleed. I do know that you should gradually build up on fiber, and yes, it can cause gas/bloating temporarily. You may want to continue at low dose and see if the gas/bloating get better. If it doesn't you may want to rethink taking it. I plan to talk to my gastro about it next time. Best of luck to you. --Cindy


----------



## k9dawn (Mar 29, 2003)

Still taking the fiber tabs, but one every other day. That seems to work,but still some gas,bloating and cramps. At least "things" are formed and still no real D.And have a 'normal' movement every day.Still get frequent gas and cramps that would signal D,just learn to live with it.Also been on Zoloft for a month. Started that to control the anxiety, plus anger and depression. Been feeling better in those departments. Of course, a side effect of Zoloft is, you guessed it, gas, cramps, bloating and D.Thanks for the good words Cindy, good luck with the visit to the gastro. If you have bleeding with taking fiber,sounds like you shouldnt take it.


----------



## jackiefu (Jun 19, 2003)

I absolutely know without a doubt that fibre is the main trigger for my C, bloating, and gas. I have been a vegetarian for over 10 years ... so when people say the gas and bloating will go away once your body adjusts, take it with a grain of salt. Everyone is different.Good luck!


----------

